# Building the perfect rope bage...



## hobby climber (Apr 6, 2006)

Anyone have any thoughts about how a good rope bag should be built??? The one I use is fine & all but I wish they would make one that would stand up-right on its own and not collapse as you flake your rope into it! I'm thinking about building my own and am looking for some ideas. Aside from the material, I'm thinking that if I strengthen up the sides with that stiff webbing material, it should stand upright on its own as you load it. Give me some ideas as to how you think the perfect rope bag should be built. What are some of the features you like or don't like about them? Pockets or no pockets, loops to clip beiners in or not, drain hole(s)? Be creative and think practical & I'll try to build one. Thanks for your help. HC


----------



## okietreedude1 (Apr 6, 2006)

How bout just using a 5 gallon bucket? NIce sturdy sides, lids available, many colors to choose from, WATERPROOF. No telling how much rope you could actually put in it but Id guess at least 200'

all joking aside, weaver makes a stand alone bag. who made the one you are currently using?

The one I use has two side pockets that I dont use. Mine doesnt stand alone so I put me feet through the handles to keep the top open.


----------



## hobby climber (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm using a CMI bag. Very soft and a PITA to fill w/rope. Trying to keep cost down. I have a family member who sews on commercial machines for a company that makes shock covers for snow machines and ATVs. Experiance, material and equipment isn't a problem. This is something that can be made at this persons home. Just looking for a better simple designe that can be made for less that what others sell it for. Okietreedude1, imagin the pic you have above with a doubled botton and webbing rim sewn around the base as well as the top for support. Maybe sew some material about 1/3 the way up from the bottom with the web straps sewn over them to help keep it stiff and maintain its shape better. This also formes a flat pocket(4) between the side web straps! Your thoughts? HC


----------



## okietreedude1 (Apr 6, 2006)

HC,

Since material and labor is free, go for it.

What you describe doesnt sound too bad. Another bag I have is shorter that the cmi bag, stiffer and at the top rim, there is a lighter weight fabric that has a drawstring in the top. The bottom portion is stiff allowing it to stand up and the top portion is flimsy to accomodate extra rope that wont fit in the bottom half. The straps stop at the intersection of the two materials. 


I too have 2 cmi bags and like I said, i step through the handles to hold it up and open.


----------



## hobby climber (Apr 6, 2006)

Okie, I know you can step through the handles of the CMI bags, most guys can, but........I take a size 13 1/2 boot!!! Hence my delema! Whats the make & manufacturer of the shorter stiffer bag you have? HC


----------



## okietreedude1 (Apr 6, 2006)

13 1/2 does present a slight problem.

I believe it is new tribe.


----------



## KentuckySawyer (Apr 6, 2006)

I like a rope tarp better than a bag. Its faster.


----------



## Jumper (Apr 7, 2006)

I keep mine in a mesh laundry bag I got from the Army-I got about 10 of them over the years, and they are great for holding stuff.


----------



## hobby climber (Apr 7, 2006)

Ya Jumper, they are great bags, I kept one after I got out and was using it to hold duck decoys for a while. Now I just use it for laundry! HC


----------



## B.Secord (Apr 7, 2006)

If you already own a floppy rope bag you could make it stiff by doing the following. Find a used 5 gallon plastic pail. You then cut the bottom out of the pail, cut the handle off, and make a single cut up the side. Once this is done you have a couple of decisions to make,if you would like to leave the bag stiff, cut the pail to the height of the bag, and your done. If you would like the bag to take up less space you could leave the pail as tall as possible, install it in the bag, flake the rope in, when done filling the bag, pull out plastic liner, and your done. One advantage of a soft side bag is that they will collapse to take up less space when you need.


----------



## hobby climber (Apr 7, 2006)

I believe I have a good idea of a decent rope bag. Basic, simple, able to maintain its form when loading rope & functional. Just waiting on some prices of material and then I'll get started. I'll have something made and post some pics here once completed. Realistically, about a month. Thanks for your input so far. HC


----------



## Trignog (Apr 7, 2006)

Buckets and milk crates break when hit. I only used a bucket once for a rigging line and the 3 dollar bucket got smashed and the boss blew a head gasket.

I like my rope bag because I like to drop branches on it with out too much crap tangling my rope. Or drop logs on it.


----------



## woodchux (Apr 7, 2006)

Target sells a perfect rope bag .Look in the camping section and get a collapsible bag that will stand up firm. Made from mesh with 3 metal rings to hold it open. Will easily hold 200' bull rope or 2 150 1/2" lines with room to spare.
All this for only.... $10


----------



## JimL (Apr 7, 2006)

Why do you guys use a bag as opposed to just coiling it up?


----------



## woodchux (Apr 7, 2006)

It's easier than coiling , no tangles.
The bag keeps the rope contained and 
no limbs will land on, and tangle up the rope.
I especially like the rope bag when
i need to pull up the whole rope, to reset it over a limb.
Just have groundie tie bag on and presto ...much quicker


----------



## woodchux (Apr 7, 2006)

Rope bag is also great for having the rope up in the tree while you work.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Plus a rope bag is quicker to store the rope. Id bet I could stuff one twice as fast as I can coil one.


----------



## jmack (Apr 8, 2006)

JimL said:


> Why do you guys use a bag as opposed to just coiling it up?


time jimmy time were trying to work here


----------



## jmack (Apr 8, 2006)

okietreedude1 said:


> Plus a rope bag is quicker to store the rope. Id bet I could stuff one twice as fast as I can coil one.


like to see that


----------



## jmack (Apr 8, 2006)

hobby climber said:


> Anyone have any thoughts about how a good rope bag should be built??? The one I use is fine & all but I wish they would make one that would stand up-right on its own and not collapse as you flake your rope into it! I'm thinking about building my own and am looking for some ideas. Aside from the material, I'm thinking that if I strengthen up the sides with that stiff webbing material, it should stand upright on its own as you load it. Give me some ideas as to how you think the perfect rope bag should be built. What are some of the features you like or don't like about them? Pockets or no pockets, loops to clip beiners in or not, drain hole(s)? Be creative and think practical & I'll try to build one. Thanks for your help. HC


i think folks at buckingham and fresco have some ideas on this subject


----------



## smokechase II (Apr 8, 2006)

*bag design*

Wouldn't at least one simple backpack shoulder strap be handy when packing lots of gear to the base of a tree?

One way where you could get a fairly stiff bag would be to build your bag with multiple layers of fabric, in some areas, sewn with an industrial machine. This could make for a bag that wouldn't dry out readily and would be prone to mildew.

About 5 Slots could be made for the bag that would hold say 2" wide plastic material about the weight of the 5 gallon bucket plastic. The user has the option of removing them for a soft collapsible bag.

A fabric that I've used that I've never seen mildew and outlasts heavy nylon thread is called "Top Gun". We use it for ATV covers and it spends it's time in the sun/weather 24/7 for many years and the only repairs are re-stitching where the thread has given up to the ultraviolet.
I can sew this stuff together and the way it cinches down with an industrial machine using either a french fell seam or similar and a good nylon F thread it makes for a basically water tight bag.

A light weight nylon fabric top could be attached that would cinch down with draw cords. Keep inside stuff clean and protect the contents in the back of the rig with lots of gear banging around. This would then require a 5 second effort to loosen and fold back over the outside of the bag for each use. So maybe not a good idea there.


----------



## hobby climber (Apr 9, 2006)

I hashed out the final details with the person that will be doing the sewing. For now we'll call her "The Bag Lady"!!! If all goes as plan, this bag will be flexible, strong, long lasting and be able to keep its shape to allow easy rope loading. I even added a couple other features that I'll show after I get a few made. As I mentioned in "another forum", it will be about a month or so before I get all the material ordered and put one together. At this point, the design concept is done. Its just a matter of trying to put it together and working out any sewing details or design problems that may arise. After the bugs are worked out and a workable bag is built, it'll likely be taken apart to make the pattern so others could be made. To everyone here who offered there suggestions, Thank You!!! HC


----------



## Rob Murphy (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive got two buckingham bags which are good plus some made by Scott (The Cutting Edge)Sharpe out off truck tarp material, one smaller and oval shaped for taking aloft( it fits a 40 metre rope).


----------



## jmack (Apr 9, 2006)

smokechase II said:


> Wouldn't at least one simple backpack shoulder strap be handy when packing lots of gear to the base of a tree?
> 
> One way where you could get a fairly stiff bag would be to build your bag with multiple layers of fabric, in some areas, sewn with an industrial machine. This could make for a bag that wouldn't dry out readily and would be prone to mildew.
> 
> ...


yes bro they have several


----------



## hobby climber (May 7, 2006)

*Ready for production...*

Well, it took a little longer that I thought it would but its finally done! I have the first Rope BAG made. All thats missing is the grommets, drawstring and thumb-lock. Here are a few pics to look at, enjoy and tell me what you think so far! opcorn: HC


----------



## smokechase II (May 7, 2006)

*thoughts*

If you're going to do a grommet closure. Easier to build but less protective.
Grommet closure bag will have a reduced capacity vs. a fabric cinch flap.

Drawstring top should be made from a lighter fabric.
If it is from a soft light fabric it'll cinch down easier. The stiffer the fabric, the wider the drawstring slot will need to be.

You will probably find with use over time that the material you used for the bag will loose its stiffness and collapse a bit more readily.
You could make those webbing sew down into a slot by just leaving the top open. Then put stays, some sort of plastic strips, maybe even a light masonite, into them. This wouldn't keep the bag open, but would maintain a vertical component. The contents would then tend to keep the bag spread open.


----------



## hobby climber (May 7, 2006)

Hey Smoke, I was debating if I should go with a Nylon top or not. Could have made it any way I wanted but figured this would be the easiest for now. As far as the stays are concerned... a slot was made on the upper part of the web handle near the rim of the bag. A strip of plastic (heavy gage lock-tie), would be slipped through the slot to add stiffness to the bag sides. If its damaged, it could be removed or replaced with little effort! Now that you mentioned it, that is a good idea about the grommets. The CMI bag I have is a bit of a PITA with its small grommets! Problem is I already bought enough grommets to make 35 bags. Thanks for your input. HC


----------



## hobby climber (May 7, 2006)

Its in the bag...


----------



## Treeman14 (May 7, 2006)

hobby climber said:


> Okie, I know you can step through the handles of the CMI bags, most guys can, but........I take a size 13 1/2 boot!!! Hence my delema! HC



Why not just use one of your old boots?


----------



## hobby climber (May 7, 2006)

Because I don't own that much rope!!! Ha Ha Ha


----------



## hobby climber (Jun 14, 2006)

Its been a while since I started this post. With lots of suggestions from everyone here & at "another tree forum", I've come up with a decent bag that can be loaded w/rope by one person without it collapsing over. Strong, functional & reasonably priced, . The ones available are 12" round by15" tall with a pull cord closure. I've tossed it 60' out of a tree on to a hard surface and it held together just fine. There are some 16' bags in the works but am waiting on some more material to arrive! If anyone is interested just PM me & we'll take it from there.


----------



## hobby climber (Jun 14, 2006)

*before & after...*

A picture tell 1000 words...


----------



## Redbull (Jun 15, 2006)

Are you selling them? How much, and can I choose the colors?
Cool bags!! 
PS...pockets would be cool.


----------



## hobby climber (Jun 15, 2006)

The primary bag is blue because its a bit stiffer than the other colors. I may keep it all blue but haven't decided yet. I just got some more material in today so I'll have more made up within a few weeks. I do have about 4 15" bags ready now if your interested. The same ones in the pics above as a matter of fact. I'm now working on a 16" bag with added webbing sewn along the side between the two handles. The prototype isbeing field tested at this time by "LumberJack"(Carl). Once there made, I'll post some pictures. The bags are $25.00 cdn each. The envelopes are $2.00 each...I can fit two bags in one envelope! Plus the shipping which is the killer!!! Its sent via Canada Post and it depends on where its being sent. I've had it as low as $8.& change and as high as $13.00 . Remember I live in Canada and crossing the border is the issue regarding shipping! HC


----------



## hobby climber (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm going to be doing some tree work for an owner of a company that makes a product & ships it to the USA. He has offered to help me with my shipping (high cost), issue in the future. Nothing in stone yet but I have my fingers crossed! So as it stands now, the bags are $25.00cdn ea, envelopes are $2.00 ea. Plus the mailing charge, (approx. $8 -$13...sorry), Total between $35. to $40.cdn to your door. I have been placing a copy of the mailing charge into the envelope just to keep things above board. I'm new to this bag biz stuff and I will be looking into a more reasonable way to ship, (across the boarder)! Good news is, this is a good sturdy bag that does stand up on its own so you can load it with rope without having to hold it open! Primary use is for your climbing rope at this time. Also, I may be able to Jazz it up a bit with custom graphics & company logos on bulk orders but thats a ways off in the future at this time. Feel free to PM me or post here with any questions/digestions you may have. Thanks. HC


----------



## hobby climber (Jun 22, 2006)

*its here...*

Just finished making a 16" bag. Using the new blue material and making it blue on blue & NOT yellow, it maintains its shape very well and does not need stiffeners! I tweaked the construction design a little and am very pleased with the way it turned out!!! Only have the one bag ready...ran out of the webbing and am waiting my order to arrive. Here are some pics of the 16" bag & a 14" bag. You'll notice that the handles are wider apart on the 16 and the stitching for the vertical seam is inside the handle! So, what do you think? HC


----------



## woodchux (Jun 22, 2006)

I might be intrested in one...

What type of payment options do you offer ? Paypal?

Have you found any cheaper shipping?


----------



## hobby climber (Jun 22, 2006)

Mailing from one country to another (via post office), is brutal $$$! I'm working on a better more practical method though a different company. I hope to get it all straitened out some time next week. Lets just say he needs some tree work done, !!! BTW, I sent you a PM. HC


----------



## pyro_forester (Jun 23, 2006)

I like that, man! Something I noticed.. (just my opinion and not bashing your design in any way, you're there and I'm not :-D ) The handles seem like they'd want to pull the drawstring apart when you pick it up, from the weight of the rope. If I'd made 'em (and I am pretty handy with a Singer) I'd have let the handles separate lower down and reinforced that point with a ring of webbing around the circumference. Just my .02..  

Taylor


----------



## hobby climber (Jun 23, 2006)

I thought of that. They do that on the bags that have the soft nylon top. On mine, its sewn (zig-zag) along the lower seam of the upper rim so you don't need the extra webbing for support. The handles (the way I have it), also help hold the bags shape to stay open by doing it this way. Besides, there is a thumb lock that holds the draw-string in place so there is no worries of the bag opening as one lifts on the handles. A lot of thought was put into this 16" bag to address the different issues and I believe I have a winner with this one! Thanks for your input, I hope this helps. HC


----------



## hobby climber (Jun 26, 2006)

Woodchux, you rope bag is on its way! I sent you an e-mail. Thanks. HC


----------



## woodchux (Jun 26, 2006)

Great ! I can't wait to try it out. 

(I'm pretty tough on my gear, so we'll get some excellent field testing done here)

The bags look good ! 

Be Safe


----------



## smokechase II (Jun 26, 2006)

*top stitching*

Hobby:

Looks like you put a cord inside some fabric and sewed it along the bottom. 
Bet that not only looks professional, but also holds its shape better cause it firms things up at that seam.

I'd suggest that you do a 'topstitch' on the vertical seam going up the side. It holds the bag shape just a little firmer and a smidgeon wider open. Also, it is a second stitch that has to give out from abrasion/sunlight before the inside stitching can be stressed.

This is fairly easy to do.

What type of fabric did you use? 

Sometimes a fabric or webbing will look good off the production line. But after it gets worn or dirty it doesn't work that well.

Yours could be just fine. But, keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't soften before ordering a full roll.


----------



## hobby climber (Jun 26, 2006)

Smokechase II, your right , I did use a cord to rib/stiffen the bottom. Its the fabric that is sewn around it that makes the shape & not the cord! The material used is polyester with a waterproof backing. The backing also helps with the stiffens. The bags have a double layered bottom, as are the sides on the bottom half! This makes the bag bottom heavy & adds to its stability. You mentioned a vertical 'top stitch', (like a bluejeans pant-leg seam), I thought about that and decided against it. You would have to see the bag to understand why. There is more to building this bag than slapping some fabric together & crossing your fingers, alot of thought had been put into it! The vertical stitch is simple & clean with a second stitch along side of it but spaced apart so it would not weaken the fabric. Because the bag is made from polyester, if it ever gets dirty, just wipe it down with a wet cloth! The all blue 16" bags I'm making now are the final product & all the bugs have been worked out, IMO. I am not deaf to other ideas but I believe I do have a good product with this bag. If anyone is interested in a bag, just PM me and we'll go from there. Thanks. HC


----------



## hobby climber (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, I just had another idea. Instead on using a standard drawstring on the bag, what if I used a pull-cord for a drawstring? It would still work the same but with an added advantage! So now, if your saws pull-cord ever breaks in the field, you need only to walk over to the Rope Bag for a quick replacement !!!  Your thoughts? HC


----------



## smokechase II (Jun 27, 2006)

*no maybe*

Then pretty soon one side of the bag would be the clutch side cover, the other side the starter side cover, a 20" bar a stiffner.

Actually, that is OK. File that thought under " the at least I'd know where to find it" column.


----------



## woodchux (Sep 7, 2006)

Well my rope bag that i got from Hobby Climber has been holding up good. 

The bags are very roomy. I have 150' of 5/8 bull rope with room to spare for more.

Got a couple of pics.


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 8, 2006)

Rope bag..
After I'm done trimming a tree, theres saw dust sap and anything else that you could amagin that could coagulat in a tree in my rope. If I put it in a bag, Its just going to mess up the bag and If theres moisture and the rope is just sitting in the bag, I might get a unexpected rotten spot and a trip to the hospital. i do check my equipment before going up the tree but theres that slight chance that it can happen.


----------



## woodchux (Sep 8, 2006)

A rope bag will extend the life of your rope, protecting it from UV rays.


----------



## hobby climber (Sep 9, 2006)

Anything that protects your rope from chemicals, sharp tools or snags is a good investment! Taking proper care for your rope is just as important as caring for your tool. More so IMO because your life depends on it!!!

A rope bag allows you to flake you line into the bag hand over hand so when it comes out...there are no kinks or knots. With coiling your rope, your prone to a lot more twists, kinks and the occasional knot! 

Keeping your rope safe & protected when NOT in use will help ensure that your rope keeps you protected when it IS in use!  HC


----------



## woodchux (Sep 9, 2006)

hobby climber said:


> A rope bag allows you to flake you line into the bag hand over hand so when it comes out...there are no kinks or knots. With coiling your rope, your prone to a lot more twists, kinks and the occasional knot!




I get a real kick watching some guys actually coil the rope into a bag instead of just stuffing it in.


----------



## woodchux (Nov 11, 2006)

Hobby Climber has some nice new bags that he's working on. Made out of mesh with see thru sides. Looks pretty nice! HC how bout some pics and/or prices.


----------



## hobby climber (Nov 12, 2006)

Sure, here ya go:

BTW, this one was one of my earlier prototypes but it'll give you an idea on how it looks like. The ones I now make work very well! I'm still trying to get cought up on orders of the other (all fabric) bags. Once thats done, I'll start kicking out the new mesh bags... likely after Christmas or in the new year! 

I haven't figured out a price for the new mesh bags yet, I'll have to sit down & work out my costs first. Everything in time ya know. 

Enjoy the pic. HC


----------



## hobby climber (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's a pic with different ropes in it. Again, this bag is NOT the final product! HC


----------



## SRT-Tech (Nov 12, 2006)

JimL said:


> Why do you guys use a bag as opposed to just coiling it up?



you can deploy the rope/bag from the tree, and it deploys out rapidly every time, without tangling on limbs or snags. Coiling looks nice and all but in reality is a waste of time, rope bags are so much faster to deploy and to store the rope into. You simply flake/stuff the rope into the bag. To deploy, you tie off one end of the rope (limb building whatever) and toss the bag down.

for tree climbing i use a BLACKHAWK tactical rope bag, with leg straps. It fastens to your leg, below the waist.


----------



## hobby climber (Nov 12, 2006)

SRT-Tech,

After reviering your bio, I now can see why you like your Blackhawk tac-bag so much, its a nice piece of kit! I took a more practical approach in developing my rope bags. I wanted one that was durable, stands upright on its own and reasonably priced. Since nothing like that existed without breaking the bank, I decided to try & make my own. 

Originaly, i started to make them for myself but after posting some pic...requests to buy them never stopped. I've sold between 30 to 40 of them so far,(since June this year) and have around 23 on back order. There is only one person that makes them for me at this time,(The bag Lady). Likely by next fall if sales are still doing well I may expand into something bigger but for now I just want to keep it on a small scale. 

I started developing a new Mesh Bag designe about a month ago and as of this week am satisfied with the final product. IMHO, this bag is gonna kick butt! Once I get cought up with all the bags on back order, I'll start making up a bunch of the mesh bags and have them available early in the New Year!

Below are some pics of the all fabric bags that seem to be quite popular. They sell for $25.00(Canadian funds) + pack envelope + shipping. It works out to $39.25 total to your door for one OR $67.48 for two in the same envelope. BTW, the price of shipping sucks with anything being sent outside of Canada but from the feedback I'm getting tells me the bags are worth every penny! 

PM me if anyone is interested with name address & Phone Number and we'll go from there. Just expect a bit of a delay, (likely in the new yeat) untill I get cought up with the others!!! Enjoy the pics. HC


----------



## SRT-Tech (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks HC!, the leg bag has worked very well for my recreational pursuits, especially rappelling. 

how much for one of your bags? got em in orange? i will have xmas $$ to spend in the new year!


----------



## hobby climber (Nov 12, 2006)

They sell for $25.00(Canadian funds) + pack envelope + shipping. It works out to $39.25 total to your door for one OR $67.48 for two in the same envelope. BTW, the price of shipping sucks with anything being sent outside of Canada but from the feedback I'm getting tells me the bags are worth every penny! 





PM me once your ready to order and I'll put you on the list. First come first served ya know.  
I'll have a price for the mesh bags in the new year, it'll be reasonable! HC


----------



## woodchux (Nov 12, 2006)

HC
How about making one that is a hybrid of the solid and the mesh bags together.
I'd like one that has a solid lower half and mesh upper.
Like taking the mesh bag and adding a layer of solid material around the lower half, in effect creating an extra pocket space.


----------



## pigwot (Nov 12, 2006)

HC,
Both bags have behaved quite well; I'd recommend them to anyone looking. The one carries my length of XTC Fire with room for a shorter length of Poison Hi-Vy and the other a 9/16" lowering line. They do occasionally get to falling over if you aren't flaking dead center and catch an edge, but no worse than some rope bags I've used and way better than many. 

Take a look at the Barnel bags (they had them at TCIA in Baltimore) at:

http://www.barnel.com/leapingfrog.html

The spiral green stripe covers a steel spring that keeps the bag open, upright and very taut. This was a very nice feature. The bottom is a hard polypropylene plate with holes in it (to let moisture out and dirt in?) - not a good idea for isolating a rope from damage. The sides are a coated PVC. There is a D handle at the top and bottom on one side as these were designed for scooping up leaves and garden waste, I believe. They also come with a shoulder strap/pad, which would be nice for the heavier ropes if hauling them from the back yard...
The Barnel rep at the booth mentioned that a lot of folks were asking him if it was intended to be a rope bag.
Thanks again for the nice bags,
--Pigwot


----------



## SRT-Tech (Nov 12, 2006)

hobby climber said:


> They sell for $25.00(Canadian funds) + pack envelope + shipping. It works out to $39.25 total to your door for one OR $67.48 for two in the same envelope. BTW, the price of shipping sucks with anything being sent outside of Canada but from the feedback I'm getting tells me the bags are worth every penny! PM me once your ready to order and I'll put you on the list. First come first served ya know.
> I'll have a price for the mesh bags in the new year, it'll be reasonable! HC


will do my man!  i'm in BC Canada so not too concerned about shipping costs. Might even PM ya before christmas, depending on the ol paycheck!


----------



## hobby climber (Nov 13, 2006)

Pigwot,

I couldn't get to Baltimore this year but I do have two of those spring leaf bags. Think I payed $19.00 for two. The thought of making something like that as a rope bag crossed my mind a few years ago. Problem was that its made of tarp material and if you lay anything on it or bend the spring etc, its no longer works. For a quick fix it might be OK but I just use mine for leaves!

The bags I make have NO metal or plastic stiffeners in them to hold them upright. Its all in the design and combinations on fabrics & stitching!





Woodchux,

A hybrid bag of mesh & fabric eh! It could be done but why? The new mesh bags have a solid bottom and a 1" side up from the bottom. This keeps out any dirt as the bags sits upright, plus allows water & moisture out through the mesh. Any damp rope would be taken care of with air circulating via the mesh also. Best of all, you can now identify the rope in your bag just by looking at it and no more opening up each bag to see what rope is in it! 

A hybrid bag can be made but IMO, would cost a little to much to be practical and after all...isn't that what it's all about!!! Pockets on the sides...well...I don't care for them myself. I just toss whatever I need on top the rope inside the bag! (better protected & secure from falling out). Practical eh!

 HC


----------

